# [Legal Advice] My sister's son in ICU due to a possible medical malpractice



## Maxen (Dec 29, 2018)

*This takes place in a hospital in Abu Dhabi*

*Summery of events that happened since yesterday:*

Some time yesterday after my sister's water broke, she tried to give a vaginal birth to her first son, by her doctor's suggestion and assurances, despite our (my mother, midwife, and other friends) constant advice to go for a caesarean section instead, due to the baby's size and weight relative to my sister's Asian frame.

It was evident to my sister during the first hour of trying to push her son through that it's not something she could do, so she asked her doctor to go with a C-Section multiple times, but the doctor insisted that they could wait 30 more minutes each time, this went on for 3 hours.

The baby was delivered via an emergency C-section by a different doctor due to the failure of any progress, unfortunately the baby came out flat, pale and unresponsive, he was resuscitated then sent with his father immediately to the ICU of a much larger hospital in middle of the city via an ambulance.

*---*​
*My Perspective:*

From what I understand, it seems that the doctor (Consultant OB Gyne) insisted and assured my sister that giving a vaginal birth will be safe, despite the examination docs stating that the baby is quite large in size and weight (7.9lbs after delivery), my sister acquiesced, trusting the doctor despite the midwife's protests (who had been accompanying my sister), going with the vaginal birth anyways.. As of right now, we are currently going through a waiting phase.

I do not know if the doctor(s) have even checked the baby's size or if they just ignored it, either way this is definitely negligence on their part.

*---*​
We (myself), would like to sue the hospital / Consultant OB Gyne for gross negligence on their part, or at least *what can we do to help my sister and her husband in Abu Dhabi?*

I would also like to note that myself and my mother currently live in Saudi Arabia, but we are not scheduled to fly until mid-January.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I's suggest you talk to a lawyer, and stop posting here. You could end up getting sued as you are making accusations with no evidence, and even though you don't mention anything by name, it could be construed that others close to the person you are talking about, would know who they are.

Bear in mind , that as you are in KSA you have no first hand facts and just second hand allegations. Your post shows you cannot tell between the two which would not do you any good in a case. 

You cannot sue anyone as you are not a Party to any claim.

PS - 8lbs is not big.


----------

